# Help deciphering maximum rate of turn



## orion549 (Jan 19, 2008)

+++ Moved to Technical Forum +++

+++ http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/help-deciphering-maximum-rate-turn-11534.html +++


----------

